# Meat sold in Kabul without hygiene being checked



## Disir (Feb 19, 2018)

Thousands of animals are slaughtered on a daily basis without basic hygiene precautions being taken in central capital Kabul where only ten people are tasked with stopping contaminated meat from reaching the food chain.

A Pajhwok Afghan News survey found that most of butchers in Kabul slaughter animals at homes or shops because only two government abattoirs exist in Kabul City.

One of the two slaughter houses is run by the Ministry of Defense and the second is situated on the outskirts of Kabul City in Kampani area. It is difficult for all butchers to take their animals to the two places.

At the slaughter house in Kampani, there was no equipment to test hygiene. This situation contributes to the city’s environmental pollution and poses a threat to consumer health.

*Slaughtering animals without safety checks*

Dr. Mohammad Edrees Tokhi, Kabul Municipality’s Environmental Safety director, told Pajhwok Afghan News almost 4,000 animals, including cows, sheep and cattle were daily slaughtered in Afghanistan.

“For health reasons, every animal should be examined by a veterinary physician before it is slaughtered, but in Afghanistan this trend is yet to be introduced.” 
....As livestock are slaughtered and their meat sold in market without being tested, Mohammad Tokhi, a doctor, said that 800 types of diseases could be transferred from animal products to humans.

He said Toxoplasmosis, Brucellosis, Influneza and Crimean Congo Haemorrhagic Fever (CCHF) diseases were most common being transferred from animal products to humans.

Dr. Abdur Rahman Akbari, head of Kabul Antani Hospital, said that Brucellosis, CCHF, (Anthrax ،Charbon) and Zoonoses diseases were registered in the hospital.
Meat sold in Kabul without hygiene being checked

But, it doesn't tell you the statistics of the people who have those diseases from the meat. 

And, ew......


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2018)

So what? Um... wait, I meant... Who cares?


----------



## Disir (Feb 19, 2018)

Taz said:


> So what? Um... wait, I meant... Who cares?



Why are you in the Afghanistan forum?


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2018)

Disir said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > So what? Um... wait, I meant... Who cares?
> ...


Was just curious. Aren't you guys used to eating diseased flesh? Like vultures?


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2018)

Disir said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > So what? Um... wait, I meant... Who cares?
> ...


Plus, you seemed lonely in here.


----------



## Disir (Feb 19, 2018)

Taz said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



What kind of curiosity, Taz?


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2018)

Disir said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Why anyone would care what's going on in Afghanistan? It boggles the mind!


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 19, 2018)

Taz said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Why ?


----------



## Disir (Feb 19, 2018)

Taz said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



You don't have a mind.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 19, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Do you really give a shit if the Afghans don't inspect their meat?


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2018)

Disir said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Are you Afghani? Why is it a shock to you that they eat like savages?


----------



## Disir (Feb 19, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Don't you find it rather interesting that you have an article that doesn't mention the statistics of the number of people that have become ill from this?

And since there was no tracking until recently of births it would not surprise me; however, they are tracking polio cases.


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2018)

Disir said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


The only thing they're tracking in Afghanistan is the heroin production. They don't want it to fall.


----------



## Disir (Feb 19, 2018)

Taz said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Of course not. However, it isn't relative here, is it?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 19, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


I take an interest in many things. As do yourself or you would not have read this thread.


----------



## Disir (Feb 19, 2018)

Taz said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


It isn't a shock, my little less than 70 IQ friend.


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2018)

Disir said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


The US army is there protecting the US heroin trade.


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2018)

Disir said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


So then what IS shocking about what you posted?


----------



## Disir (Feb 19, 2018)

Taz said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Which supplies Europe.


----------



## Disir (Feb 19, 2018)

Taz said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I have already posted it. You can go back to read it.


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2018)

Disir said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


"It isn't a shock" Ok then, nothing. Got it.


----------



## Disir (Feb 19, 2018)

Taz said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Taz, You are incredibly useless and simply waste oxygen.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 19, 2018)

how long has it been normal mode of operation to even inspect meat in the USA or civilized Western World .   [maybe a hundred and 50 years or so ]    And then 'kabul' , do they even have toilet paper or an operating sewage system ??


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 19, 2018)

Disir said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


No it's not interesting at all.

Afghanistan is a backwards shithole of a country.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 19, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



So what are you doing about it?

Oh yeah nothing


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 19, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Yup, the sort of place where schools have to be fortified against gunmen.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 19, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



You mean the schools that don't allow girls or the schools that train kids to use guns?


----------



## Disir (Feb 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> how long has it been normal mode of operation to even inspect meat in the USA or civilized Western World .   [maybe a hundred and 50 years or so ]    And then 'kabul' , do they even have toilet paper or an operating sewage system ??



Still not sure how that is relevant. The point is that the article says that there are all of these problems but is missing a primary element: the number of people that have been harmed in this process. It implies that there is. 

One of the things that I watch closely when reading articles is how much may be contributed by a "human rights" organization. Secondly, are we looking at something like the chicken processing plant fiasco?


Yes, only half the city has indoor plumbing.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 19, 2018)

it was just a comment , the people being discussed pretty much don't do anything correctly  Disir !!    [except for some glorious disappeared library]


----------



## pismoe (Feb 19, 2018)

but YES , i shoulda just kept my mouth shut so please accept my apology with going off topic  Disir .


----------



## Disir (Feb 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> but YES , i shoulda just kept my mouth shut so please accept my apology with going off topic  Disir .


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 20, 2018)

Disir said:


> Thousands of animals are slaughtered on a daily basis without basic hygiene precautions being taken in central capital Kabul where only ten people are tasked with stopping contaminated meat from reaching the food chain.
> 
> A Pajhwok Afghan News survey found that most of butchers in Kabul slaughter animals at homes or shops because only two government abattoirs exist in Kabul City.
> 
> ...


As with all things in Afghanistan...Inshallah.


----------



## TTTigerWoods (Mar 28, 2018)

Dirty Pashtuns. Living like animals circa the late 9th century when the Persians invaded their caves and forcibly converted them to Pisslam.


----------

